# harvest objective



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

wondering about the harvest objective hunt. are there like tons of people on that hunt, where as the quota is filled really quick? I know there are many variables that have an effect, but I might try and get a tag, only I wouldn't be hunting till about the 3rd week and spot and stalk at that! Don't want to go for a tag I might not even get a chance to use! thanks guys!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

The website has a tracker for number of tags filled for each unit. I don't think they've ever reached the objective the last few years they've had it. It'll be tough but not impossible to fill it doing spot n stalk. Never know.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

wasatchwillie said:


> wondering about the harvest objective hunt. are there like tons of people on that hunt, where as the quota is filled really quick? I know there are many variables that have an effect, but I might try and get a tag, only I wouldn't be hunting till about the 3rd week and spot and stalk at that! Don't want to go for a tag I might not even get a chance to use! thanks guys!


Are we talking bear or lion here??


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I was talking bear myself.


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

sorry! I was talking bear !


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

I also wondered? are the tags limited, like first come first serve, or unlimited?:mrgreen:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

First time ever for a HO bear hunt on the Wasatch...

Permits are UNLIMITED, OTC...-----There will be alot of them sold.

I'm already out scouting access .. snow and locked gates.
Got into an old honey hole yeasterday afternoon, looks good, Im buying a permit.

Its going to be a cluster "you know what"!!!!!!!!!!!

The DWR wants the Wasatch bears dead and gone----This will do it!

The guys that drew LE/premium bear tags on the Wasatch later seasons will be screwed..


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

whats the quota on the Wasatch? how many bears till they shut it down?


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

found it! 30


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

wow. they do wanna clean out wasatch.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

First the elk. Then the bears. What's next? It's a conspiracy I tell you. Thr DWR hates the Wasatch. It would surprise me if the lit the whole thing in fire. We need to call someone...


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Good luck to everyone who ends up going. Im gonna take a crack at it just for fun. Would love to hear how everyone does.


----------

